# Kishi "clears up" the deal with Itachi's girlfriend



## Fay (Aug 31, 2012)

From the lovely Mezzo (translator and japanese manga goodies poster):




mezzomarinaio said:


> ...when people were asked to submit questions for Kishi to answer in the movie twitter account, more than one person asked him why Sasuke is never shown eating tomatoes the way Naruto is always shown eating ramen.
> 
> Unfortunately, that question apparently wasn't chosen... so I guess that we'll never know.
> 
> ...



Well, now we have our answer I suppose !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 31, 2012)

Is this real?  It does sound like Kishimoto, though.  LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Aug 31, 2012)

not even Kishi knows


----------



## NW (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol, Dat Kishi!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2012)

More proof Kishi just does not give a darn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shattering (Aug 31, 2012)

Come on guys, Kishi can't remember everything from his manga, it's a human being and not a machine.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 31, 2012)

He's been doing this thing for over 10 years now things get hazy cannon changes


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

At least she isnt going to be mentioned again. Good lord those fangirls....


----------



## Vice (Aug 31, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Come on guys, Kishi can't remember everything from his manga, it's a human being and not a machine.



Considering that it's his job it's probably pretty damned important that he does.



The better question to ask him is why did he have to ruin the manga with this stu's stupid retcon.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 31, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Though they _did_ ask him about Itachi's supposed girlfriend,  since so many people were curious about it... according to Mutsumix, the  question literally was 'Did Itachi have a girlfriend?', to which Kishi  reacted with a 'EHHHHHHH!?', and then said that he probably did, since  Itachi was very popular.



I so want to murder Kishi right now. To strangle him and gouge his eyes.


----------



## NO (Aug 31, 2012)

Itachi is a player.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

He forgets shit

I just wish he would have given us at least one panel of THE KING sitting on his throne while a girl is riding him raw and he has his usual nonchalant expression of not giving a fuck

[sp=Tag yo' shit]

WHEN IN REALITY HE HAS PULLED HER INTO TSUKIYOMI AND DOING HIS CRAZY FACE AND IS ACTUALLY ONE REALLY PERVERTED TWISTED FUCK

TENTACLES AND SHIT

[/sp]

Okay /fanfic over


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha told you faygos that his 'lover' was a chick


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2012)

We finally have confirmation that we're the only ones that care.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blutton (Aug 31, 2012)

So what? Kishi forgets. Its probably something that had nothing to do with the plot/manga and therefore subconsciously allowed himself to forget


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 31, 2012)

blutton said:


> So what? Kishi forgets. *Its probably something that had nothing to do with the plot/manga* and *therefore subconsciously allowed himself to forget*


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 31, 2012)

blutton said:


> So what? Kishi forgets. Its probably something that had nothing to do with the plot/manga and therefore subconsciously allowed himself to forget


except in _his_ plot, she was one of the ppl he had 0 problems killing that night for the brass. I also suppose he'd deserve a break if he had the same reaction if someone asked if he killed his parents that night too?  instead of making excuses for him, why don't you just accept that he should remember stuff he puts in his own manga


----------



## blutton (Aug 31, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> except in _his_ plot, she was one of the ppl he had 0 problems killing that night for the brass. I also suppose he'd deserve a break if he had the same reaction if someone asked if he killed his parents that night too?  instead of making excuses for him, why don't you just accept that he should remember stuff he puts in his own manga



Thats part of Itachi's character. Apparently the only person he cared enough about was Sasuke 

Also, Im not making excuses. He forgets way too much and results in a bunch of plot holes, but this GF thing is just stupid


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wait i thought Shisui was his lover ? I'm confuse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Wait i thought Shisui was his lover ? I'm confuse.



More like Shisui killed himself because he couldn't become Itachi's lover.

The King was already taken


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2012)

His girlfriend probably had a penis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Does it matter? When his trannie girlfriend could just henge and have 2 pussies instead?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 31, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Come on guys, Kishi can't remember everything from his manga, it's a human being and not a machine.



I always find it funny when the fandom knows more about a creation than the creator does. XD


----------



## Kanki (Aug 31, 2012)

His boyfriend obviously had a sex change. Didn't know they had the technology for that in Naruto.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 31, 2012)

Kishi is forgetting a lot of things...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> His boyfriend obviously had a sex change. Didn't know they had the technology for that in Naruto.



Kabuto can probably do nearly anything.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Wait i thought Shisui was his lover ? I'm confuse.



Until otherwise stated, it is my assumption that Shisui was his lover.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought it was clear already that SEPH was Itachis women by now.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Aug 31, 2012)

Why does everything in naruto have to be turned into some gay thing kishi said he had a gf not a bf so leave it at that. And he apparently forgot about that too.


----------



## 8 (Aug 31, 2012)

slipped his mind.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kishi got caught slippin


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 31, 2012)

kishi probably just lost count of all the girls that itachi has been with. so he just gave up on even trying to count and said "probably"


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> He forgets shit
> 
> I just wish he would have given us at least one panel of THE KING sitting on his throne while a girl is riding him raw and he has his usual nonchalant expression of not giving a fuck
> 
> ...


lol that was funny


----------



## Yuna (Aug 31, 2012)

That's just Kishi's way of saying "Uhm... suuure.... sure he had a girlfriend! Not a boyfriend! No sireee!". The word used was "Koibito" which means "Girl-/Boyfriend" and/or "Lover". It's a non-gender specific word. He could used "Kanoujo" instead if he wanted to specify the lover's gender, but he didn't.

As usual, he kept things ambiguous. This response of his just makes it sound even more like Itachi's lover was actually male.



Lord of Fire said:


> Why does everything in naruto have to be turned into some gay thing kishi said he had a gf not a bf so leave it at that. And he apparently forgot about that too.


Except he never said "Girlfriend". People really need to stop relying on bullshit translations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2012)

Kishi has a twitter and he actually responds to questions? Since when?



Rios said:


> At least she isnt going to be mentioned again. Good lord those fangirls....



This. The endless parade of Mary-Sues who were all Itachi's girlfriend got really tiresome. I actually hoped Itachi would be declared gay just to shut them up.


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 31, 2012)

it's so unimportant lol


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 31, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I actually hoped Itachi would be declared gay just to shut them up.



That will bring about another horde of fangirls who will make Itachi rectally pregnant and giving birth through his anus. 

So, Mary-Sue or fecal baby?


----------



## Jad (Aug 31, 2012)

He was probably hell popular like Sasuke, and some girl that followed him probably pronounced her love to him many times. To no avail though because every time she did he ignored/didn't hear it. She probably pretended he was her boy friend and started telling people.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 31, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> His boyfriend obviously had a sex change. Didn't know they had the technology for that in Naruto.



Dunno. Cloning, spinal surgery, or transplanting eyes have to be way more complex than that.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 1, 2012)

iJutsu said:


> Dunno. Cloning, spinal surgery, or transplanting eyes have to be way more complex than that.



Transformation Jutsu. They're ninjas, so they have transformation jutsu that allows them to transform into perfect women that is capable of producing children....


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hover over this emoticon!


Itachi loved someone else...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## General Mael Radec (Sep 1, 2012)

Itachi probably put him under a genjutsu. Her indentity must be kept secret!


----------



## Danzio (Sep 1, 2012)

Kishi said "_probably_" which means Kishi just retconned the statement(s) regarding  Itachi's  relationship status prior to the uchiha massacre making it entirely  possible that Itachi had another reason for his metrosexual/ feminine appearance in the manga  .


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2012)

well, kishi never said itachi didn't have a boyfriend... he only said he didn't have  a girlfriend 

but srsly, i am glade he doesn't have one. simply put it, kishi makes the worst parings ever.


ooooooooooooooor, itachi trolled kishi


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> His boyfriend obviously had a sex change. Didn't know they had the technology for that in Naruto.



the first chapter in naruto showed us naruto as a female


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

> to which Kishi reacted with a 'EHHHHHHH!?



Because he is Itachi's girlfriend.


----------



## Sann (Sep 1, 2012)

Rios said:


> Because he is Itachi's girlfriend.



This :rofl

Nah, you gotta love Kishi  Though I have to say I could understand it if he forgot some details about a side-character. That would be okay, but Itachi? Also it would be understandable if it were a detail about clothes or something like that, but Kishi should really have in mind what's going on in the emotional life of his charas. I mean,I'm writing on my novel since one year, and though I can't remember exactly what each and everyone said along the way, I still know, how the characters stand towards each other.

Kishi's reaction to that question is priceless


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 1, 2012)

Sann said:


> This :rofl
> 
> Nah, you gotta love Kishi  Though I have to say I could understand it if he forgot some details about a side-character. That would be okay, but Itachi? Also it would be understandable if it were a detail about clothes or something like that, but Kishi should really have in mind what's going on in the emotional life of his charas. *I mean,I'm writing on my novel since one year, and though I can't remember exactly what each and everyone said along the way, I still know, how the characters stand towards each other.*





That was forgetting Sakura's level of "I don't give a shit about my female characters or my male characters relashionships with women". It's _worse_ than an open hatred towards women. 

In Kishi's brain one grey cell connects sometimes that some strange creature in apron is cooking, he is WTF?!, ask his assistant, who is like "WTF Kishi?! It's a woman! ", Kishi is like "Yes! Yes! I think I've seen something like that in my own household, though I'm not sure. Will it be OK to bring some angsty cooking melodrama in the manga in form of this yyy.... what was that once again?", assistant is then like: " A woman...", "Oh, yes, yes! ". 

Then we got some chicks in the manga, Kishi looks at what he has done and is like: "Can I already don't care anymore about what I've _thoughtlessly_ introduced to the manga?!  Should have started with disclaimer: _In my ideal world women don't exist_."



BTW: Good luckon your novel. Hope it gets published. Maybe you could tell a little what it'll be about? ​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 1, 2012)

Explains Sakura.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Recal (Sep 1, 2012)

100% confirmed canon:

Kishimoto does not fucking care.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Plot Hole (Sep 1, 2012)

lmao: did he give her ninja aids as well?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 1, 2012)

shadowdemon1 said:


> Itachi loved someone else...



Yeah, his mother.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, that also kind of accounts for most of the plot holes, too... Kishi just derped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Sep 1, 2012)

Now that I think about it Kishi is really stupid or he was showing that Obito sure likes to talk about killing girlfriends. He was gleeful when Sasuke Stabbed Karin. I'm sure he killed Rin and this might have been a way Kishi hints at it.


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 1, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> lmao: did he give her ninja aids as well?




*Sounds canon to me.*


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2012)

What fucking ever

She isn't even important. I'd forget such a minuscule character too.


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 1, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> What fucking ever
> 
> She isn't even important. I'd forget such a minuscule character too.



*I can imagine that it would be extremely easy for him to forget about characters who are even less important than 1010. If I spent hours every day writing the series I would probably forget about half of my characters, too.*


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 1, 2012)

Shice said:


> More proof Kishi just does not give a darn.



Or read his own shit.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 1, 2012)

Itachi was banging Kushina at an early age, he wanted to be their for Naruto's birth but had to watch Sasuke. They were finally ready to tell Minato that Naruto wasn't his child, but then Tobi attacked. While Tobi was fighting Minato, Itachi snuck into Kushina for one more ass tap, this proved to be near fatal for her as when she goes to Save Naruto we found it tachi left her like this . After the war he simply started messing with Kurenai on the low

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 1, 2012)

3rdgenkage said:


> Now that I think about it Kishi is really stupid or he was showing that Obito sure likes to talk about killing girlfriends. He was gleeful when Sasuke Stabbed Karin. I'm sure he killed Rin and this might have been a way Kishi hints at it.



This is the only explanation which could make Kishi save his face (from my hammer): Tobi mixing in his story to Sasuke facts from his own life with Itachi's backstory. 

Tobi sure has thing for brutally murdering women: Kushina, Konan, Karin. 

Otherwise I'm beyond pissed off. Kishi delivering blow to high point of Tobi's speech about *bonds* (one would expect to be *important*) Itachi severed (sans the one with Sasuke) and it gets summed up by Kishi as *"EEEEEEH?"*


----------



## Saru (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Kishi.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 1, 2012)

Well he never mentioned a girlfriend specifically. Maybe he had a beard, maybe not, it's not important.

Hey why isn't there a single Uchiha with a literal beard in the manga? Are the Uchiha Native Americans? Hell, even one elf (Cirdan) had a beard. I guess they just lack manliness.





Last Rose of Summer said:


> I so want to murder Kishi right now. To strangle him and gouge his eyes.


Jesus.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 14, 2012)

Shice said:


> More proof Kishi just does not give a darn.



Thats..
who cares about Itachi's girl in this manga!..even Kishi forgot about her ..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2012)

Now people can't say that it was a boy though lmao.


----------



## kingcools (Nov 14, 2012)

theory: the japanese expression used in the sentences in which we read the word "girlfriend"/"lover" is ambiguous and kishi did not mean girlfriend.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Nov 14, 2012)

People act like Kishi's supposed to have a fucking computer for a brain. Most likely he has notes at home that say "Itachi had girlfriend - killed her during Uchiha Massacre" and leaves it at that so he can forget about it. Then whenever Itachi comes up in the manga, he consults his notes. When asked about Itachi's girlfriend, he obviously didn't have his notes near him to go over them.


----------



## blackfishie (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems like Kishi just threw in the mention of a girl friend to make Itachi seem more tragic then totally forgot about it.

Just more proof that if you showed him all the massive essays and arguments we have over tiny details he would probably laugh his arse off.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Nov 14, 2012)

^Or he simply has it in a note somewhere in his home and/or studio and just didn't have a chance to consult it when asked about it. Guy can't remember every little thing about his story.


----------



## Mael (Nov 14, 2012)

Sasuke in drag does not count as a girlfriend.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## King of Troll (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought Itachi's lover is Sasuke?


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Nov 14, 2012)

You guys are total wankers, Kishimoto is messing with you all. He won't tell everything away, there are still secrets in this manga! If Kishi described Itachi's past in detail in an interview he would be giving spoilers for his own work. 

Either way, Itachi was popular among the Uchihas. Probably stronger than the elders of his clan since when he was a kid. Finding a girlfriend was no trouble for him, but we all know Itachi is not a shallow person. So his girlfriend must have had a great personality or something because Itachi wouldn't settle for any fangirl that is only attracted to his celeb status. 
I'd say his girlfriend was probably someone he knew for a longer time, like someone from his generation that he spent time with when they were kids.
Itachi is just too fucking boss.


----------



## Drums (Nov 14, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *I can imagine that it would be extremely easy for him to forget about characters who are even less important than 1010. If I spent hours every day writing the series I would probably forget about half of my characters, too.*



This. It's ridiculous how people take so seriously a character that was mentioned only once in the entire manga.  Honestly, I dont even care about her and I dont see why Kishi should, either. Just because writing this manga is his job, this doesnt make him any less human. Fangirls/boys being butthurt smh.


----------



## MangaR (Nov 14, 2012)

*stops laughing* Thank you Kishi, now I understand that I wasted some valuable time arguing some things, that will be irrelevant anyway lol.

*ten years after Naruto ending*
*Reporter:* Kishi-sama  what can you say now about your work on Naruto? You did great job with ending and even fixed "i did it cuz Rin kicked the backet" shit, brought Sakura in he game without butter and bread , and showed great backstory of Madara . Do you think you did all you could or you still would like to kick editors in the nuts because of some things ?
*Kishi:*  Whats Naruto ?
*R:*


----------



## gershwin (Nov 14, 2012)

If Kishi only knew, how many OCs were inspired by this


----------



## CandleGuy (Nov 14, 2012)

The girl part is what confused Kishi


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 14, 2012)

More proof that Kishi forgets what he says only to pull stuff outta his ass when he realizes it's time for PnJ


----------



## KarvoK (Aug 13, 2016)

Alexdhamp said:


> ^Or he simply has it in a note somewhere in his home and/or studio and just didn't have a chance to consult it when asked about it. Guy can't remember every little thing about his story.


Whether you guys see this or not, I guess don't matter since this argument took place like 3 years ago. But, if what you say is true, he has no reason to be dishonest. He should've said something along the lines of he did not remember or that it was in his notes. I'm starting my anime, and I understand if he forgot something on the spot, but if someone asks me a question about my anime that I don't know/remember I will look at my notes and get back to them. He shouldve looked at his notes and posted it later, not just say fuck it and guess. He should take that stuff more seriously. 


MessiahZach said:


> *I can imagine that it would be extremely easy for him to forget about characters who are even less important than 1010. If I spent hours every day writing the series I would probably forget about half of my characters, too.*





blackfishie said:


> Seems like Kishi just threw in the mention of a girl friend to make Itachi seem more tragic then totally forgot about it.
> 
> Just more proof that if you showed him all the massive essays and arguments we have over tiny details he would probably laugh his arse off.



Even if Itachi's lover was irrelevant to Kishi, the Fandom obviously cares. As a writer of my own anime, I personally want all my characters to have a purpose. Obviously that can't be the case. But even if a side character was irrelevant to me, if my Fandom cared, I would fit a backstory in there somehow. Plus, at least in the TV show, the series is notorious for its fillers. Can't see why he couldn't answer some of the story's plot holes through more fillers.


Dr. White said:


> Itachi was banging Kushina at an early age, he wanted to be their for Naruto's birth but had to watch Sasuke. They were finally ready to tell Minato that Naruto wasn't his child, but then Tobi attacked. While Tobi was fighting Minato, Itachi snuck into Kushina for one more ass tap, this proved to be near fatal for her as when she goes to Save Naruto we found it tachi left her like this . After the war he simply started messing with Kurenai on the low


That's some funny shit XD

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I always find it funny when the fandom knows more about a creation than the creator does. XD



Happened with Toriyama too


----------

